# 26 Minutes of compressions only, survived



## Bullets (Apr 9, 2013)

Thoughts?

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20398354

I think the guy was just incredibly lucky that he was able to maintain some type of rhythm until EMS arrived, but it do like the implications that ventilations dont matter, and show that compression and electricity are the only things that actually work


----------



## wanderingmedic (Apr 10, 2013)

case studies are case studies....never as good as a longitudinal, cross sectional, or sequential studies.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Apr 10, 2013)

azemtb255 said:


> case studies are case studies....never as good as a longitudinal, cross sectional, or sequential studies.



Not necessarily true at all.

You can learn things from individual case studies that you cannot from looking at statistics.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Apr 10, 2013)

Halothane said:


> Not necessarily true at all.
> 
> You can learn things from individual case studies that you cannot from looking at statistics.



Yes, agreed.  However we do not change protocols or standards of care based upon case studies. Case studies are individual events, and do not validate or invalidate a practice in and of themselves.


----------



## 18G (Apr 16, 2013)

Bullets said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20398354
> 
> I think the guy was just incredibly lucky that he was able to maintain some type of rhythm until EMS arrived, but it do like* the implications that ventilations dont matter*, and show that compression and electricity are the only things that actually work



The new resuscitation protocols in Pennsylvania that go into effect July, 2013, allow the Paramedic to decide rather to use active or passive ventilation. This is pretty unheard of in EMS systems and is refreshing to see a progressive EMS system.


----------



## Rialaigh (Apr 16, 2013)

18G said:


> The new resuscitation protocols in Pennsylvania that go into effect July, 2013, allow the Paramedic to decide rather to use active or passive ventilation. This is pretty unheard of in EMS systems and is refreshing to see a progressive EMS system.



That is awesome. I am really hoping AHA jump on board and recognize that CCCCR  (continuous chest compression cardiopulmonary resuscitation) is the way to go. I think it's one of the few reactive measures that would increase survival rates greatly and hopefully increase neuro intact to discharge rates


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 16, 2013)

Buddy of mine is a lead paramedic instructor in Georgia.  at the EMSToday conference, we got on the topic of intubations and how some states were taking that out of the paramedic scope.  He told me they don't intubate cardiac arrests anymore.  not even BVM.

Just put a NRB on this, and do chest compressions and defib if you can.  definitely not something like what we do.


----------

